# Goldfish Eating My Piranhas Food



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

I put some of my goldfish feeders in with my piranhas but they seemed not to care bout them, they had not eaten in a few days, so I tried a piece of catfish fillet, now my goldfish are actually eating the fillet. I think the Piranhas will eventually eat the goldfish, so do you guys think the goldfish will benefit from the fillet and in reture then Piranhas too?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't feed goldfish to my P's as they are just filthy, disease riddled creatures, If however you are going to feed them to your P's then I would suggest a veggie based food, just prior to feeding them to your p's.That way your piranha get some veggie in their diet.


----------



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I load my own goldfish. the piranhas dont care for them anyway so I stopped buying them. They go nuts for nightcrawlers.


----------

